# beginner stance angles?



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

So against all recommendations I've ever heard, I'm going to attempt to teach my girl to board :laugh: Don't worry I won't be one of the jackasses that gets all cutesy and takes up the whole run and cuts people off. They piss me off enough to make sure I don't do that.

But to the point: What are good stance angles for a beginner? I think I remember using something like +21/+6 or something when I started but it was horribly difficult for me to learn until I switched to something like +18/-9 and then finally settled into my current +15/-15. But what makes it easiest when beginning to learn snowboarding?


----------



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2010)

+15/-15 was a good place for me to start. It made me realize that I wanted my back foot less out and I eventually switched to +15/-6.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

+15, +3 - -3 would be a good place to start.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

FWIW, I started at +15/-15 and moved it around a bit. At one point I was riding at +12/-10 but I felt awkward riding switch. I settled at +15/-14. As far as I'm concerned it's what's comfortable for you. I helped a buddy, who was an absolute noob, setup his board recently and basically to get a starting point, I said stand comfortably with your knees bent a wee bit. I looked at where his feet were positioned, and went from there. The first time we went out together I took my pocket driver and we made an adjustment on the fly. Maybe you could do the same.

*Disclaimer: I'm by no means an expert, this is just what felt good for me.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

cifex said:


> +15, +3 - -3 would be a good place to start.


This is solid advice :thumbsup:. That way she can try a not too drastic forward and a not too drastic duck and see which feels more comfortable.


----------

